
Acoustic Levitation: Scientists Use Sound Make Objects Levitate - evo_9
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/20/acoustic-levitation-stere_n_429558.html
======
eof
Interesting.. Having followed every crazy conspiracy/alt theory this is
something that has come up a lot. Namely, the idea that some of these
impossible-to-build stone structures over the years were actually using sound
to effortlessly move these huge blocks around.

<http://www.crystalinks.com/levitationtibet.html>

I also read 'reports' that kids had seen the guy who built Coral Castle
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coral_Castle>) using a flute to move his
sculptures around. That was years ago though.. a quick search and I couldn't
find that reference again.

